# Talbot County Club looking for members



## white1500gmc (Jun 20, 2019)

New club in Talbot county looking for 4 members.

340 acres 2.5 miles northeast of Talbotton
6 total members
$840 per member

Contact George for more info 404-277-9392


----------



## gator32425 (Jun 23, 2019)

Mostly planted pines are plenty of hardwoods


----------



## white1500gmc (Jun 27, 2019)

85AC hardwood drains
80AC planted pines <15 years ranging from 3-8 ft
95AC planted pines >15 years thinned in early 2019
80AC planted pines >15 years not thinned

2 large creeks that look to hold water yearly
several stands in place
good road system
several areas to plant food plots


----------



## Mfdaniel1972 (Jul 9, 2019)

any open spots


----------



## georgiafly (Jul 11, 2019)

Goerge, is this both bow and rifle?  Any special harvest limits or otherwise imposed by the state.

Thanks


----------



## white1500gmc (Jul 11, 2019)

It is both bow and rifle. There are no special harvest limites. Just county/state regs. 

We still have a few spots.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 16, 2019)

Where are you located? What road? May be neighbors


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 17, 2019)

Ron, we are still around the corner from Big D. Been there 23 years now. Finally got power to our camp.


----------



## white1500gmc (Sep 2, 2019)

We just had 1 spot re-open. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## shaneb1869 (Sep 8, 2019)

I’m interested. I live in Americus. My cell is 479-806-0907. Shane


----------



## white1500gmc (Sep 18, 2019)

One spot is still available.


----------



## FERGUSONBRAD2 (Nov 23, 2019)

Any spots available for 2020-2021?


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 23, 2019)

FERGUSONBRAD2 said:


> Any spots available for 2020-2021?


Maybe best to call and ask !
Here’s the number from his add !
Contact George for more info 404-277-9392


----------



## Paulsen560 (Nov 24, 2021)

Do you have any available spots for 2022 and beyond? And is there a camping on site with power and water possibly?


----------



## Paulsen560 (Nov 24, 2021)

By the way my name is Don cell phone number is 941-650-7731


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Dec 10, 2021)

Paulsen560 said:


> Do you have any available spots for 2022 and beyond? And is there a camping on site with power and water possibly?


You know this is an old post...from 2019, right?


----------



## scottratliff (Feb 16, 2022)

have any openings for the 2022 season


----------



## glenn buckner (Apr 14, 2022)

white1500gmc said:


> New club in Talbot county looking for 4 members.
> 
> 340 acres 2.5 miles northeast of Talbotton
> 6 total members
> ...


need to know rules please. pin in hunting is a must. absolutely no designated areas for members.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 14, 2022)

Old, old, old post


----------

